# s. repens not growing



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

So I have some tissue culture s. reoens in my tank. So far it has not grown at all. I've been dosing excel, dry ferts, have decent lighting, and diy co2. The co2 is subpar right now but my glass diffuser should help once it arrives in the mail. It hasn't developed roots...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## brad.harper.9 (May 8, 2014)

How long has it been in the tank? It can take some time to acclimate. Once it does establish itself there's not a lot to stop it. Add some good Co2 and ferts and it will explode.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

It has been in the tank for about three weeks. I am trying to be patient. I definitely have been making sure that there is no signs of melting or leaf decay. It looks the same as it did the day I planted it is all. The tissue culture is immersed form. It is very stem-y and has little leaves. The largest stem that came in my culture was about 5" tall. I am ready for the short, broad leaves to come in, I am just hoping that they will.

Here is a picture of them in my tank. They are those things to the left in front. I chopped the stems that were long to promote low growth.


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

I have S. Repens and it took a LONG time to establish. It took 2-3 months before I noticed any substantial growth. that being said I have medium light and am negligible in fertility dosing. It also develops a very strong root system before growing any new leaves. It grows really nicely after trimming . If your stems are big enough trim and re plant, that should help growth. These are just my observations from trying to grow a carpet of it.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

When I used a petsmart pack, they were emersed growth too and took about a month before I saw new growth up top. Mine grew down before up, developing the root system as mentioned above. When I pulled them I realized that was happening. Once they establish they will grow quick and spread. Clippings from established plants grow much faster too.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

Bsantucci what kind of setup do you have? Ferts, lighting etc.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

High light (dual BML) and I dose full EI. Nothing special, they aren't a real demanding plant. The emersed form just takes a bit longer to get going. You'll see when you cut and replant the tops. 

Now if I hack mine down to the substrate I have new leave within a week and it looks full and bushy again in 2 weeks max.


----------

